# Rate my chances...



## winjim (27 Mar 2014)

So it's my first duathlon this weekend, and it's this one: http://www.peaklifesport.co.uk/events-listing/event/1-derwent-duathlon-make-your-choice.html

Comprises a 4.5km fell run, 29km ride and 7.5km road run. You can choose which run to do first; I'm opting for the fell run as it's the biggest unknown in terms of form. My 10km run time is about 50mins, and my 36km hilly training ride takes me about an hour and a half, in wintry conditions. Entry is limited to 150 places. So, where do you think I'll come?


----------



## Paul99 (27 Mar 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2014)

As you allowed multiple votes I put you down as a 'nobber' but in a good way.


----------



## fimm (27 Mar 2014)

Oh, I like the idea of choosing which run you do first, that's very neat.
You won't be first, and you won't be last... where you do come will depend on who else is racing!


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Mar 2014)

Sorry, I thought it said Noobie 

Steve


----------



## winjim (27 Mar 2014)

fimm said:


> Oh, I like the idea of choosing which run you do first, that's very neat.
> You won't be first, and you won't be last... where you do come will depend on who else is racing!


Indeed.  It's not an official BTF event so I'm not sure what calibre of participant it will attract and how seriously people will be taking it. My weakest point (among many) is obviously lack of experience. I've no idea how to pace myself, or what's going to happen at transition. Could get messy.


----------



## fimm (28 Mar 2014)

Don't try and take transition too fast, just go through nice and steadily. Walk round before the race starts - in particular, walk the route you'll take when you come back off the bike. Finding a bike in transition is relatively easy. Finding a pair of trainers is more difficult! (In this case, I'd probably have two pairs of shoes, if you have them. I've actually seen people on triathlon forums suggesting having two pairs even when both runs will be similar.)
In terms of pacing, try not to go off too fast! (Again quoting others more experienced than me, they tend to say they'll aim for a minute or two over their 10km time for the first run in a 10/40/5 duathlon.)
Oh, most importantly, have fun!


----------



## winjim (30 Mar 2014)

OK, I'm back  and I have to say it went rather well!

Was a bit worried on the drive over as it was thick fog but that soon lifted and it was a glorious day. The fell run was _insane, _a very steep climb which had most people walking single file, followed by a very rocky descent. Hard on the ankles especially as I only had road shoes. Transition was easy enough, not too busy and i changed my shoes and got on the bike quickly enough. Had a bit of a hiccup at the beginning of the ride when I hit a pothole and my Garmin flew off the bars so I lost a few places while I retrieved it but I soon made them back up; after that nobody passed me on the bike, which i'm quite proud of, and I managed quite a few overtakes myself. 

Kudos to the two (yes two) guys who completed the ride _without a saddle, _and a little frisson of schadenfreude at the bloke with the proper TT bike who I saw _walking_ back to the finish. (I know I shouldn't make light of others' misfortune but there was mention that he took someone off - although that is just a rumour, and it's always nice to do better than someone with a fancier bike than you) According to strava my average bike speed was 18mph which I'm pretty proud of. The course was next to a bike hire centre and there was a group of teenagers (maybe a school trip or something) who obviously didn't know one end of a bike from the other wobbling all over the road, which along with the potholes and leaf mould made for some entertaining hazards .

Final road run was hard, but I managed to keep up my 10km pace of 5min/km. Distance was only 6.5 rather than the advertised 7.5km but that was fine with me by that point.

So how did I fare according to the poll? Well to start with I think we can discount the people who voted for "winner", "DNF" and especially "DNS" as blatant piss takers. There were also only 100 participants rather than 150. But.... I managed to finish in the *top third!!! *I had actually set myself the goal of finishing closer to the top of the rankings than the bottom so I have achieved and exceeded my expectations! So well done to those who voted "top 50", you had me about right. . I expect that when the full results are published and I factor in my age and gender (I am an under-40 male) then I won't have done half as well but for now I'm pretty chuffed.

It should be noted of course, that joint highest in the poll was "nobber", which is probably equally correct..


----------



## fimm (31 Mar 2014)

Nice one, well done. Sounds like you enjoyed it (at least in retrospect, as these things tend to be).
You'll probably find that some of the over-40 men are pretty speedy too! ;-)
What's next?


----------



## winjim (1 Apr 2014)

fimm said:


> Nice one, well done. Sounds like you enjoyed it (at least in retrospect, as these things tend to be).
> You'll probably find that some of the over-40 men are pretty speedy too! ;-)
> What's next?


Thoroughly enjoyed it, even at the time. Next up - recovery. I could hardly walk yesterday! Seriously though, I would quite like to test myself against a standard 10/40/5 as this would give me a benchmark for future improvements. I'm 36 so four years of training and practice, and by the time I hit the over 40 category I could be a contender!

If anyone knows of any events in the Yorkshire / Derbyshire region then let me know...


----------

